# Lan mit 7 Leuten - Was spielen?



## XP1500Monster (2. Januar 2014)

Ich richte jetzt zum 5 mal eine Lan bei mir im Keller aus; aber so langsam brauche ich neue Spielideen.
Wir sind 5-7 Leute und haben keine Internetverbindung, wir sind nur über einen Netzwerk-Switch verkabelt.
Bislang haben wir Spiele wie CS:s, WC3, SC2 und Urban Terror gespielt.
Ich brauche also Spielevorschläge, die Spiele sollten kostenlos sein.

Irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2014)

diabloII ?


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Januar 2014)

Empire Earth!


----------



## jamie (2. Januar 2014)

CS:GO 
L4D2 (Versus wäre bei 7 Leuten optimal)
RUSE 
Far Cry 2 (u.a. wegen der Custom-Maps )

Edit: Uhh, überlesen, dass die Spiele gratis sein sollen. Habe nix gesagt.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Januar 2014)

trackmania?

ob die ver. lan fähig ist weis ich nicht bei uns hat es zumindest gefunzt.
TrackMania Nations Forever - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## XP1500Monster (2. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Vorschläge, Ruse habe ich schon auf dem PC, ich weiß nicht ob den anderen das gefällt.
Am besten immer mit Link, das wäre nett!


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Januar 2014)

Xonotic, ist ein schneller Egoshooter.
Falls ihr Lust auf wuseln habt Widelands (wie Siedler)
Älter wäre noch Command & Conquer was als Freeware veröffentlicht wurde.
http://www.hedgewars.org/ - Worms Clon


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. Januar 2014)

Alien Arena: Combat Edition - Download - CHIP

Ähnlich wie Quake und Unreal


----------



## seventyseven (3. Januar 2014)

Breed !

Edit : Kostenlos.. naja der Rechteinhaber sowie der Publisher existieren nicht mehr


----------



## Nataraya (3. Januar 2014)

Free LAN Party Games: Games Index
Hier solltet ihr was finden


----------



## XP1500Monster (3. Januar 2014)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge. Mal gucken was sich herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

Age of Empires I


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2014)

C&C 3 Tiberium Wars
CoD 1+2
UT99
CS 1.3

Retro geht auf LAN immer!


----------



## Festplatte (6. Januar 2014)

Cube 2: Sauerbraten wäre auch was.


----------



## Thanatos57 (6. Januar 2014)

Half-Life 
Bis heute ungeschlagen -aber heutzutage wohl nur noch meine Meinung


----------

